#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-04-24
<doko> lamont: about the gcc patches proposed by jda ... did you test them?
<lamont> doko: tausq did
<doko> lamont: safe to apply?
<lamont> pre-beta?  probably not safe to upload any gcc change... :-)  Post-beta, yes.
<doko> sure
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-04-26
<lamont> doko: did the gcc/hppa fixes get uploaded to debian/gcc-4.0 yet?
<doko> lamont: not yet, just checked in
<lamont> ok
<lamont> so next upload for sure?
<doko> yes
<lamont> ok.  I'll add the dep-wait thne
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-04-29
<AnsiC> hello
<AnsiC> apt-get install toolchain-source
<AnsiC> tpkg-install i*86-linux OR tpkg-install i686-linux ??
<AnsiC> the target list show i*86-linux
<AnsiC> i must write * or i need susbstitute * whit 6 ?
<doko> AnsiC: I think, toolchain-source is a bit outdated
<AnsiC> are you mean that is better i download a updated toolchain
<AnsiC> ??
<AnsiC> i was in the channel LFS, i ask: why create a toolchain for build a linux system?
<AnsiC> can i use my ubuntu to build a system
<AnsiC> somebody respond: no, for build a sane system you need a toolchain
<AnsiC> i do not tall the this is not true
<AnsiC> but nobody can explain me why is better use a toolchain
<AnsiC> or tall me what risks i have if i build the new system under ubuntu 
<doko> I'm not sure about your goal
<AnsiC> on lfs channel somebody tall: for build a sane system you need a toolchain
<AnsiC> ubuntu is not a toolchain, ubuntu is not good for build a sane system
<AnsiC> so i respond, a sane system is good for build other sane system
<AnsiC> and somebody tall me: no! toolchain is not a system
<AnsiC> :(
<AnsiC> now i whant just have good tool for programming
<AnsiC> that build sane programs
<AnsiC> if you do not know what is LFS. it is Linux From Scratch
<AnsiC> a project the explain you how build your minimal linux system
<AnsiC> thi project explain to create some link but after this link i has problem with linker and gcc
<AnsiC> so. i want install a toolchain but i do not whant that this make interference whit my system
<AnsiC> what source about toolchain you suggest me download ?
<doko> we don't support rebuilding a package from scratch; if you want the sources used in ubuntu, download binutils, glibc and gcc-4.0
<AnsiC> are you sure that new versions of package is a good idea?
<AnsiC> new version sometime = not very stable
<AnsiC> ok
<AnsiC> are you meand that is better i do not download toolchain-source
<AnsiC> but directly the components: binutils. gcc and glibc 
<AnsiC> ?
<doko> I don't know the toolchain-source package
<AnsiC> apt-cache search toolchain
<AnsiC> toolchain-source - The GNU binutils and gcc source code
<AnsiC> toolchain-source-gdb - The GNU gdb source code
<AnsiC> toolchain-source-newlib - The newlib source code
<AnsiC> uclibc-toolchain - A compiler wrapper for uClibc
<AnsiC> and something more
<AnsiC> normally "apt-get install package" install the new versions 
<infinity> AnsiC: Dude, "toolchain" is just a nickname given to "compiler, assembler, linker" combinations, and sometimes the lase libraries (libc, libstdc++)
<infinity> AnsiC: If you install "build-essential", you'll have what most people consider a "toolchain".
<infinity> AnsiC: Rebuilding it from toolchain-source (or from "apt-get source gcc-4.0 binutils glibc") may be fun for some, but not likely to provide you with what you want.
<infinity> AnsiC: Also, toolchain-source is horribly out of date, and doesn't contain sources matching our current toolchain.
<AnsiC> for me build a toolchain is not FUN becouse if i compile it and i forget someimportant thing the toolchain is corrupt
<AnsiC> and the programs that i build use this toolchain can be not sane
<AnsiC> so i prefer to install directly a sane toolchain
<AnsiC> when i have a sane toolchain i can build all
<AnsiC> what you suggets me to do ?
<AnsiC> i need to install the tools in one separate directory. for example /home/user/toolchain ?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-04-30
<Ansi_C> hello
<Ansi_C> exist some precompiled toolchain for i686 ?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-04-23
<doko> jbailey: gcc-4.1 powerpc and sparc build failures fixed now
<jbailey> doko: Using fedora branch?
<doko> no, simple fix after I found it ... ld version detection was screwed in libstdc++-v3; the fix was in the trunk and on the 4.2 branch, but not on the 4.1 branch ...
<jbailey> Nice.  So just some autoconf tweakery?
<doko> yes
<jbailey> \o/
<jbailey> doko: Congrats on the first g++ gutsy bug. =)
<shawarma> doko: You probably already noticed, but the new gcc-4.1 revision didn't build a libstdc++6 package. :-/
<doko> ohh fuck, looking at it ...
<shawarma> with_common_libs is set to no, it seems.
<shawarma> doko: ^^
<doko> yes, I know the reason ...
<doko> will be fixed soon
<shawarma> Oh, ok.
#ubuntu-toolchain 2010-04-26
<Bazilio> :)
